
OCaml release 4.06.0 - copx
https://sympa.inria.fr/sympa/arc/caml-list/2017-11/msg00005.html
======
remy_luisant
I have always wanted to try OCaml, but there sure are a lot of things marked
as breaking changes. Makes me a touch nervous.

Is this normal for OCaml?

~~~
ernst_klim
>a lot of things marked as breaking changes

Which ones? safe-string can be disabled.

